# Trick ABS cutter



## donny o (Nov 5, 2009)

I worked with a plumber a few years ago who had a couple of really cool abs cutters--just black handled units --one sized for 1 1/2" and one for 2". They kind of snapped on pipe then one full turn and pipe was clean cut. A little razor pierced the pipe as you snapped the tool over pipe. Never did find out where to get them and have looked ever since--all over the web but nothing. Anyone ever seen anything like this?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

How bout them yankees.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

You talkin about us folks north of I-80 or the New York Yankees TM?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

dem new york yankees!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Did they win the series? I dunno. Oh, look, its time for me to go to bed.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

them who?


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Think someone wants an intro.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Who you callin' a yankee?:laughing:


----------



## donny o (Nov 5, 2009)

I asked a question about a tool and 7 people came up to talk about the yankees? AmI not getting something here?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Before you start asking questions we like an intro to get to know you a little better.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a question about the yankees.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

What is your question about the yankees?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Sounds like some of them black handled, snap on, one full turn, razor piercing ABS cutters. But, it's hard to say without seeing them.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Sounds like some of them black handled, snap on, one full turn, razor piercing ABS cutters. But, it's hard to say without seeing them.


No, they are called razor piercing, black handled, snap on, one full turn ABS cutters. Ferguson has 'em, or not.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I think Fergie only has the 3/4 turn model. Not sure though.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that you are talking about the Intromachine #APC 37 series ABS pipe cutters...

Intromachine #APC 37 Series web page Click Here


----------



## fixedbjohn (Oct 30, 2010)

*Donny O*

Don, I know the tool you are talking about, Actually there were 3 sizes, 1 1/4 (tubular), 1 1/2", PVC,ABS and 2". This is a Fast Accurate Tool, I still haven't found any, anywhere. Ferguson Express Pipe Supply, use to sell them three years ago. If you come across a supplier. Please email myself @>, [email protected]


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ppsssstt, fixedbjohn. this thread is a year old. and he hasnt been back in a year


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

I prefer the 4 razorblade, 1/4 turn model. Great for tight spots....


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I prefer a sledge hammer for ABS.


----------



## john_mccormack (Feb 27, 2010)

Maybe if he, too, posted an intro... What is it with these guys?


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

He PM'd me about the 4 razorblade 1/4 turn cutter. I was joking! Although if such a cutter exists......crap! When's the patent office closed?


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

house plumber said:


> ppsssstt, fixedbjohn. this thread is a year old. and he hasnt been back in a year


ROFL! I know. I almost fell for it too when I saw they let TM back in... then I checked the date. :whistling2:
I'm still looking for the small, portable chopsaw that'll handle 3" & 4" pipe that is small and portable. :no:
The Rigid 154 works well if you happen to be Dwayne "The Rock"! Nothing makes me feel so inadequate as when I try to cut a piece of pipe by myself and without a chain vise with one of those.


----------

